# rabbits with a recurve questions



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

091 - 

I'd be a little concerned if wabbits started hunting with recurves, Just doesn't seem right right somehow ... 

One on more serious note: do you know how to shoot a recurve?

Viper1 out.


----------



## Bamacrazy (Dec 20, 2005)

If you have a good rabbit population, its a lot of fun. Be sure to use blunts! Native Americans used to hunt rabbits with a throwing stick(lookked something like a wooden mallett.


----------



## bowboy09 (Feb 10, 2009)

well.for tips i like judos and kodors made by zwickey.I use aluminum arrows like Eastern 1816 game geters.Its fun.it can be a chalange


----------



## aspenarcheryusa (Feb 4, 2010)

ive found that aiming lower on em works better cuz they duck the arrow alot of times


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

bowhunter091 said:


> i am wondering how easy it is and can any of u fellers give me any advice ive never done it but me and a friend of mine got it in our heads that we would hunt come first snow and i was just wonderin


I absolutely LOOOOOVE rabbit hunting with my bow.

As far as it being easy or hard depends on how skittish the rabbits are.

If you're stalking skills are good...you can get pretty close.

I try for head shots only with Saunders rubber blunts. Here in the Rockies you pretty much need to use rubber blunts to help protect your arrows.

The running shots can be fun for sure.

Ray :shade:


----------



## bowhunter091 (Dec 4, 2010)

where can u get the blunts cuz ive been lookin and lookin and i cant find em


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

bowhunter091 said:


> where can u get the blunts cuz ive been lookin and lookin and i cant find em


Here ya go: http://www.fsdiscountarchery.com/saundersbludgeonsmallgamepoints.aspx

Ray :shade:


----------



## bowhunter091 (Dec 4, 2010)

yep thank ye


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

You should also try Flu flu feathers


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

need-a-bow said:


> You should also try Flu flu feathers


Why?

If I had to guess...is it to make them easier to find?

For me personally...I really don't have that problem here...but where I grew up in Illinois...I used grasshoppers to keep my arrows from burring in the grass.

I loooove flu flus for squirrels and birds. Just wondering why you like 'em for rabbits.

Ray :shade:


----------



## Dry Feather (Sep 16, 2010)

Flu-Flu's on rabbits is just one more thing to give that bunny the advantage. They are too noisy for rabbits in my opinion. The arrows don't go far when shooting towards the ground. Squirrels and birds they are the only way to go, but not the best for rabbits.


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

never shot rabbits with a bow but it sounds like fun


----------



## crispy7229 (Jul 10, 2007)

This year is my first year for small game and birds and i enjoy it more than big game hunting. Lots less hunting pressure around these parts for small game. I use blunts and aluminums so far will prob pass on the flu flus for now other than birds.


----------



## John49 (Feb 25, 2006)

Don't necessarily need flu-flu's for squirrels. Take shots at them on the ground or when they jump up on blow-downs.


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

Ive never tried flu flus but out here in mexico my shaft get really bent from all those rocks laying around so I think Ill personally try them to have something to shoot birds and slower arrows when shootin those little bunnies.


----------

